

Inaugural SF Stupid Hackathon – Presentations Today - rfong

This weekend, hundreds of hapless hackers converged in San Francisco, ripe with terrible ideas. After twenty-four hours, some &quot;hacks&quot; have rotted (literally), while others have burst into glorious fruition. Come witness the dawn of despair: the technological eschaton nears.<p>Satisfaction is transient. Regret is forever. How do you want to be remembered?<p>TL;DR: Stupid Hackathon presentations are today, 3-5pm at the Roxie theater (3117 16th St, San Francisco). We’d love to see you there.<p>Bewildered, confused, and excited,
The Organizers<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stupidhackathon.github.io
======
formulaT
This hackathon is a good example of the hypocrisy of the progressive movement.
Because the hackathon is clearly motivated by progressive politics (making fun
of what is considered to be a White cishet male dominated startup scene), they
get to break all their own rules regarding appropriateness or decency. Note
that the hackathon is sponsored by Mozilla SF, so it can't be claimed this is
not an industry event.

Here are some examples from the previous New York hackathon [0]:

Sexual content (ordinary nerds would be told that any sexual content is
inappropriate during work/industry related events):

Golden Bitcoin Pasties, Focus Tools, Collaborative Fuck Bike, E.T. Strapon,
Sado-Masochistic Macrame Planter, Tinder For Babies, "ok glass, vomit"

Making fun of mental health/development issues:

Stupid Font,

Body shaming and objectification:

Intellectual Babes Calendar

And here are some prize categories in the current hackathon that are similarly
offensive:

Peter Thiel, Scatological APIs, Targetting The "Hikikomori" Space

[0] [http://www.stupidhackathon.com/](http://www.stupidhackathon.com/)

~~~
joshu
That is a separate event with a similar name.

Also you are whining.

